# Crow hunting



## gsuidiot

Does anyone hunt crow on the state owned lands? I went once when I was a kid living in NE PA and it was a great experience. Now that I'm all grown up I've slowly picked up a couple decoys, an electronic caller and a new choke for my shotgun. It's something I want to do but I'm not sure what to do with the birds after I shoot them. Last time I went we were on private land and the farmer was ok with us just leaving them in the woods. I feel like that may not be the right way to do things on state land. What are your thoughts?


----------



## M.Magis

Compost pile at home.


----------



## OrangeMilk

Shoot crows all day, pile em and use them for coyote bait all night. Should be a heck of a weekend.


----------



## M.Magis

The only thing I&#8217;ve ever found that will eat a crow, is more crows. Kind of like a coyote carcass, it&#8217;ll be there until it dissolves. Nothing wants to eat them.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

crows are not bad when you eat the breast. hey, gotta do SOMETHING with it. after all, you did just blow it out the sky and took its life.


----------



## OrangeMilk

All you need is for that coyote to smell the death and blood to attract him, something to go along with that wounded rabit call.

I suppose if you get a crow that is a corn eater maybe it could taste ok. But they eat so much other sstuff, including meat, that I just don't eating one.

That's why I've never hunted them, don't know what to do with them once they are daed.


----------



## ducky152000

M.Magis said:


> The only thing Ive ever found that will eat a crow, is more crows. Kind of like a coyote carcass, itll be there until it dissolves. Nothing wants to eat them.


Magis is dead on. There is nothing that will eat a crow on a normal year, maybe if we had two foot of snow for a month and 10 degrees below zero. crow huntin is a great time we go out a lot every year, i tried making a dead pile but nothing would ever eat them. now i just burry them.


----------



## SmittyN330

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> crows are not bad when you eat the breast. hey, gotta do SOMETHING with it. after all, you did just blow it out the sky and took its life.


That is so true Jonny. Also, haven't been seeing your posts for awhile, welcome back!!


----------



## gsuidiot

Thanks everyone. Great input. I live in the suburbs just outside of Cleveland so bringing them home would just tick off the wife and neighbors. The houses are about 10 ft away from each other. It sounds like I should be packing a foldable shovel when I go.

Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## Overwatchmike

Breast them out, cook them and feed it to your dog......

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rutnut245

We have been crow hunting for many years on the lake shore just at ice out. If you are a duck hunter you should know that they are major contributor to the demise of and predation of nesting ducks. They are a worthy quarry with great eyes and intelligence. The only thing we use them for is decoys to shoot more crows. We use a dummy gun to launch a line into the upper branches of a tree and tie two or three crows about three feet apart and pull them up. On the ground we put a rubber band around them to hold the wings tight to the body and skewer them on a sharpened stick that's stuck in the ground. When we're done hunting we compost them.


----------



## Minnowhead

You could throw them in the freezer and use them to train a pup all summer for bird hunting?


----------



## Sculpin67

They do have a big impact on waterfowl. Also, they eat the seeds planted by the farmer.

We kill them for a farmer that lets us use his field for goose hunting. 

We did hunt crows on public land. We had a guy sneak up on us to about 70 yards, before I stood up. He then saw me and walked away. I think he was going to shoot my decoys.


----------



## JonTheFisherman

Overwatchmike said:


> Breast them out, cook them and feed it to your dog......
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


GREAT dog food. and youre doing the world a service.


----------

